# Tugaloo State Park Qouta hunt....



## The Arrow Guru (Sep 6, 2010)

If there is anyone that got drawn for this hunt and want to split a hotel for that friday and sat night, hit me up. I have a room in Livonia.
Byron


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Sep 6, 2010)

Well, I geuss with only 25 being drawn, I can't one on here.


----------



## Huntinfool (Sep 7, 2010)

I got turned down....again.  Just gonna keep stacking up points till I get in one day.  My parents live 3 minutes from the park.  Dad and I will have three points going into next year.

How many did you use?


----------



## Win270Brown (Sep 7, 2010)

I've gotten turned down twice. Hope I can get it next time around. Oh, and I live about 15 minutes away.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Oct 17, 2010)

any body going?


----------



## merc123 (Oct 17, 2010)

If you can't find someone I'll take your ticket and buy a whole hotel room 

Good luck though, been trying for that one for two years.


----------



## redmauler (Oct 18, 2010)

me and my son are going we are staying in the park in a cabin with some friends maybe you can find someone staying in the park to share a room they have 2 bedrooms with 2 beds each


----------



## redmauler (Oct 27, 2010)

if you are going i have good news i went to look around seen over 20 deer just walking down the road seen 4 nice bucks


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Oct 28, 2010)

Thay only picked 18 people to hunt.I'll be there staying inside park.I also went and checked it out and that place is full of deer.


----------



## GSUeagle73 (Nov 5, 2010)

I got drawn for the hunt and I am excited!!!  Any advice on where to hunt would be great....Also, pm sent about the room!  Any one else interested, we are going to share a cabin.


----------



## Fisher of Men (Dec 6, 2010)

I got a doe Saturday morning and wanted to see if anyone else had any luck. Weather was great for the first morning then went bad after that. I was the first to check out a deer but saw a 8 point and a small buck checked out after me. Hope others did well.


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Dec 7, 2010)

I was there and saw 7 deer sat morning.Nothing after that.Looked at probley 50 deer crossing the roads.Going to try and get it again.


----------



## redmauler (Dec 7, 2010)

8point 45yards away made a bad shot


----------



## GSUeagle73 (Dec 17, 2010)

i killed a little buck and a doe saturday morning, then didn't see another deer!


----------

